
Ask HN: Private and easily searchable tool to export email archives to? - arikr
Is there a private, secure and easily searchable tool to export all of my emails from services like Outlook and Gmail into, where they&#x27;re still really easily searchable?<p>I&#x27;m reminded that gmail isn&#x27;t end to end encrypted which is kind of lame.
======
thomas536
I know many people want something like this, but few seem to want to pay for
it, which seems to leave the problem languishing. Would you be willing to pay
for such software? If so how much?

------
PaulHoule
I wrote a script that inserts emails into Elasticsearch. It works pretty well.

